# hunting saftey class



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

who took there hunting saftey course online??


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nope took mine in a classroom a couple years ago. I wood have taken it online but it wasn't availble back then


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I took mine online then i went and did the field day for like 2-3 hrs


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Took mine online since I was already having field day for a year before I started hunting.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

i have to do a feild day


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

In az you can either take 8 hours of class time or you can take the test online and do a 2 hour field day


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

I did the online, then a short field day


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

my feild day is all day


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

did mine in a class room also before they had it online


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

took mine before they had an online one.


----------



## bubbo1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Where do you find the class online? Or where can you take it?


----------

